# Hk p2000 US?



## Kohler (Mar 23, 2007)

I am new to a SA/DA pistol, but am in the process of buying a p2000 v3 in 
9mm. (or so I hope) 

I put some money down on a new p2000 that is going to be ordered Tuesday by my local gun shop. I told him that I wanted the P2000 V3 SA/DA in 9mm. He seemed confused while looking at his list, and mentioned some like
" p2000 SA/DA US right ?" I stated "I dont know about US, but that I wanted variant 3, without the LEM trigger.

I am worried he is going to order the wrong gun. What exactly does "US" mean ? I know you can get the p2000 SA/DA with the LEM trigger, so I am going to call him 1st thing in the morning Tue, and get this squared away.
Also, when the gun comes in, how can I be sure that it doesnt have the LEM trigger, and that it is actually a v3? I am concerned.


----------

